# Favorite Candy



## kathynoon (Feb 11, 2007)

What is your favorite kind of candy, and how do you eat it?

My favorite is milky ways. I like to go around the edges, top, and bottom, and eat off all the chocolate coating. Then I eat the chewy center. I have to limit when I buy them, because I could eat milky ways all day and night, they are so tasty to me.

Runner ups - Hershey's kisses. I like to put one in my mouth and just suck on it until it melts all over my toungue.


----------



## vaikman (Feb 11, 2007)

I don´t know really, I hardly ever eat candy lol:blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 11, 2007)

# Finest chocolate kugeln exquisitely filled with pistachio marzipan, made from fresh green pistachios and hazelnut nougat. Double-dipped first in milk, then in dark chocolate.
# Reber since 1865 famous for the original Mozart Kugel, confiserie produced.
# Made with the finest ingredients, Mozart Kugel is all natural.
# Reber chocolates are world-renowned for exquisite taste.

I love them so much, I'll try to eat them layer by layer, to make the candy last longer.

My everyday favorite (everyday as in easy to find everywhere) are reese's peanut butter cups. I pratically them whole.


----------



## sean7 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm a Snickers and Twix man.

For the Twix, I have two different ways of eating 'em. The first one, I eat the top of the chocolate and caramel, exposing the cookie. Then I eat the cookie part. Second one I just eat whole.

With Snickers, the mélange of chocolate, peanuts and caramel, makes it un-necessary for me to eat it a specific way. I eat it whole.

And I try to get Lindt Lindors whenever the opportunity presents itself. They say eating one is like having a chocolate orgasm in your mouth  .


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

Favorite of all time is a fresh Butterfinger with a Dr. Pepper chaser.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2007)

These days it's Dove dark chocolate. I suck on them and let them melt in my mouth before actually eating them.

Used to hate dark chocolate, but more and more I vastly prefer it over milk chocolate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

If you're talking about everyday candy, like Milky Way bars - here are the ones I would grab out of the halloween bowl:

In no particular order:

1. Milky Way (yup! me too) - even the dark ones.
2. Mounds
3. Almond Joy
4. 100 Grand
5. Heath Bar
6. Junior Mints
7. Ice Cubes
8. Bit-o-Honey
9. MaryJanes
10. Gummy Bears
11. Jelly Belly jelly beans

uh oh - was that too many?


----------



## Frankie (Feb 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Favorite of all time is a fresh Butterfinger with a Dr. Pepper chaser.



I see that you qualified the Butterfinger with "fresh", and I have to agree. There's a world of difference between a fresh Butterfinger and an old one. (I'm just not sure how long it takes to go from fresh to old.)


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 11, 2007)

It used to be a toss up between Peanut Chews & Snickers, but then Hershey's came along with the Take5 bar. It's so good it makes my taste buds have orgasms. So I gotta say Take5.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> It used to be a toss up between Peanut Chews & Snickers, but then Hershey's came along with the Take5 bar. It's so good it makes my taste buds have orgasms. So I gotta say Take5.



DAMN!!! I love Peanut Chews! I knew I'd forget something.

It's a very Philly thing, isn't it? Peanut Chews, I mean.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

A friend once showed me a trick in determining a fresh Butterfinger.

You grab one, and see how easily it snaps in half inside the wrapper. According to her, a fresh butterfinger snaps easily. A stale one isn't as brittle.

Of course, she wouldn't take the one she snapped, she'd grab another one.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2007)

Reese's Big Cups (Lots of sugared peanut butter, thanks.)

Lindt truffles

Original Hershey bars

Swiss Colony truffles

Ferrier Roche things


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention these Kinder Bueno wafers. For 99 cents, I get two wafers filled with a hazelnut creme.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 11, 2007)

Special Dark has been my go-to candybar since I was in college. I lived on Special Darks, Coca-cola, and Marlboros, with the occasional pizza gorge with the roomie. I still eat them the same way, nibbling at them, like a rat, and let the chocolate melt on the tongue.

The other major candy in my life - the York Peppermint Patty, and to a lesser extent, Junior Mints. Junior Mints are almost exclusively movie candy though, and I don't go to the theatre anymore...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd have to say, Peanut Butter Cups and Rootbeer Barrels!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Special Dark has been my go-to candybar since I was in college. I lived on Special Darks, Coca-cola, and Marlboros, with the occasional pizza gorge with the roomie. I still eat them the same way, nibbling at them, like a rat, and let the chocolate melt on the tongue.
> 
> The other major candy in my life - the York Peppermint Patty, and to a lesser extent, Junior Mints. Junior Mints are almost exclusively movie candy though, and I don't go to the theatre anymore...



I almost picked York. But Junior Mints had the edge for me. I like how they melt in my mouth.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 11, 2007)

My Favorite Favorite is:








Raffaello 
Almond Coconut


----------



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm less into candy and more into baked goods that contain chocolate, but here's my vote: Venchi dark chocolate with mint.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

oh - and for the record. I really don't care for Godiva. Overrated! Tastes greasy to me.

I don't mind their truffles. But there are FAR better out there.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> My Favorite Favorite is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, God, I love those! Anything coconut I adore.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.berries.com/jump.jsp?itemID=35&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1,2,9,76&iProductID=35

right there. saw them on food network tonight, and i MUST have them!! the strawberries they use are even a special variety that are uber juicy!! and field to house, it's 48 hours!!! oy, if only i could part with the money to treat myself! sheeeeeesh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 12, 2007)

These come to mind:

Hot Tamales
Mike & Ike
Jelly Bellies (cinnamon, lemon, lemon lime, tangerine, cherry, watermelon only)
Reece's Peanut Butter Cups
Milky Way
Snickers
Life Savers Jelly Beans
Spice Drops (but not the mint green ones.. yuck)
Cadbury caramel filled chocolate bars


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These come to mind:
> 
> Hot Tamales
> Mike & Ike
> ...



I used to buy Hot Tamales all the time. Haven't in a really long time. And I like Mike & Ike too.


----------



## Friday (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyday candy is a Butterfinger but if we're going fancy I want Chelseas from See's.

Chocolate butter cream with roasted pecans:


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, Friday, I love See's candy!

My fave is the Scotchmallow: Dark chocolate, honey marshmallow and caramel. *swoon*






And about a dozen others. I truly adore See's, and once ate a whole 2 lb. box in less than 24 hours...


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 12, 2007)

Banana Bikes
Any kind of Taffy
Hot Tamales
Big Hunks
Those peppermint flavored nougats you can get at Christmas and Valentine's
Pay Day
Any one of them that is *NOT* chocolate...I hate chocolate..Yuck!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 12, 2007)

OK I'm weird I do not like really sweet candy I prefer:

Sweet tarts
Sour gums
Pixie sticks

And I adore bitter sweet dark chocolate. :eat2: 

Hershey's dark is amazingly good

Oh I do love Almond Snickers:eat2:


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love my candy, oh how I love it...

My favorites:

Fererro Roche
After 8 Dinner Mints
Mallo Cup
Coconut stacks
Toffee' (sp?)
Jelly bellys
Laffy Taffy
Cadbury Mini Eggs
Peeps
Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs
Red Vines

I could go on...and on..


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2007)

I like the Lady Chablis' candy.

I can't describe how I eat it.


----------



## Oona (Feb 12, 2007)

Milky Way Midnight
Charleston Chews
Dark Chocolate M&M's

Yummeh!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lindts truffles, Almond Joys, Peanut Chews, Peanut M&M's, Nerds, Air heads.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anything with dark chocolate, caramel and peanuts/walnuts/pecans, etc.


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

When See's comes out with their chocolate Easter eggs, I have my husband buy a bagful... I love 'em, the bigger, the better :eat2: . 

My favorite single chocolate at See's is the butterscotch enrobed with dark chocolate, followed by the Scotchmallow (okay, I can see a See's run in the very near future....)


If I get a craving for candy, off Bio goes to the closest drugstore to snap up some Reese's Peanutbutter Cups and maybe Heath Bars. We usually have York Peppermint Patties on hand at home.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> ...Nerds, Air heads.



Oh...you mean the CANDY!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 12, 2007)

Am I the _only_ one here who likes Cherry Mash? (sigh) Figures.


----------



## HugKiss (Feb 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh...you mean the CANDY!



Oh you're going there! In that case, I like 'Good N Plenty' :eat2: LMAO

I LOVE See's Chocolate!!!!

Everyday would be Reese's Peanut Butter cups or $100,000.00 bar! YUM!
But I love it all!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh...you mean the CANDY!





I was wondering who would mention that .... cause I was thinking it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 12, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> Oh you're going there! In that case, I like 'Good N Plenty' :eat2: LMAO
> 
> 
> HugKiss :kiss2:




Do you remember that episode on Everybody Loves Raymond, where Robert would sort his good N plentys? The pinks were the goods and the white were the plenty because there are always more. Then there was a name for the ones that were not shaped properly. Anyone remember what that was ?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 12, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Am I the _only_ one here who likes Cherry Mash? (sigh) Figures.



I remember them from childhood, but I haven't seen one in a store in years and years.

Cherry Mash available online!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Am I the _only_ one here who likes Cherry Mash? (sigh) Figures.



I've never even heard of it! Is it a regional candy?


----------



## Canonista (Feb 12, 2007)

It's got peanut butter in it, or it's not dessert.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 12, 2007)

Anything with milk chocolate and peanut butter
kit kat chunky
lindor milk chocolate
hot tamales
werthers anything
chocolate covered almonds
sugar free jube jubes!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've never even heard of it! Is it a regional candy?



It's cherries in sort of nougatty center, surrounded by peanuts and chocolate. 
I'm going to order some online.:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 12, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'd have to say, Peanut Butter Cups and Rootbeer Barrels!



You know, I should have also mentioned Malted Milk Balls.

I LOVE MALTED MILK BALLS!!!! 

Here in Seattle, I can get giant chocolate-mint covered malted milk balls! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 12, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Am I the _only_ one here who likes Cherry Mash? (sigh) Figures.



Yo high 5 on the cherry mash!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 12, 2007)

I have met very few candys that I haven't liked....
The candy I buy most often is reeses cups. 
But here are my top 10
reeses cups
uno
cherry mash
big cherry
lindt truffels
snickers
butter finger
almond joy
twix peanut butter
salted nut roll


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 12, 2007)

I can agree with previously posted:
malted milk balls
Cadbury mini eggs
Pecan logs

But also love:
Almond Roca
Skor/Heath

and homemade types:
fudge
chocolate coconut haystacks (I think these are more candy than cookie)
hard caramels
pecan pralines
turtles
and marzipan

And of course, I find man-nnnny other types delicious, if not favorites.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 12, 2007)

You're really, really mean, making me pick just one. 

So, I'm going with my 3 long-time favorites:
-nonpareils (dark chocolate)
-Swedish fish
-caramel cremes

If you want a list of the rest, it might take a while. I'll probably need someone to help with the typing. :happy:


----------



## rubenesque (Feb 13, 2007)

I've always loved Reese's Pieces...even though I hate peanut butter. And of course Cadbury cream-filled eggs...omg...making me salivate for Easter. Or rather, the day after the holiday, when all the goodies go on sale! :eat2:


----------



## supersoup (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> You're really, really mean, making me pick just one.
> 
> So, I'm going with my 3 long-time favorites:
> -nonpareils (dark chocolate)
> ...



swedish fish!!!!!

my friend got me a case of them for christmas, i looooove them!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought alot of valentines candy early, and now I'm prematurely sick of v-day candy.


----------



## Jeannie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dark Dove is my favorite for a chocolate craving. Reisens are really good too.

Sometimes I crave sour candy and that usually gets filled by sour worms. I forget the brand name of those at the moment but it really doesn't matter which brand as much as which ones feel softest in the package.

Sometimes for a pure sugar rush - Smuckers Jelly beans.

See's for special occasions. Right K? :eat2:


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 13, 2007)

Aren't sweedish fish just gummies? Like, gummy bears but bigger? My friend in highschool always wanted me to love them as much as she did, and... I never tried them because I thought they looked bleh. 

ALSO MY FAVORITE CANDIES!!!
-Dark Chocolate Mint kit-kat
-Dark Chocolate M&M's
-Reeses everything
-Junior Mints
-Cadburry Eggs 
-Peanutbutter hershey's kisses
-Chewy Gobstoppers
-Wonka Bars 

That is enough favorites for one day.:eat2:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Aren't sweedish fish just gummies? Like, gummy bears but bigger? My friend in highschool always wanted me to love them as much as she did, and... I never tried them because I thought they looked bleh.



Personally, I hate gummies, but love Swedish and juju items. I find gummies to be less "sticky". Sure, they're chewy once they're in your mouth, but it's the sticky chewy stuff that'll pull out your fillings if you get the right ones.  I find them to be in the middle of the scale with gummy one one end and juju on the other.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 13, 2007)

I narrowed it down to ten but in no particular order:

-Lindt truffles- Mint or Peanut Butter
-Kit Kat
-Junior Mints
-Skor
-Butterfinger
-Hershey's Cookies and Mint
-Nestle's Alpine White
-Aero Peppermint 
-Reese's Peanut Butter Cup
-Whatchamacalit


----------



## jamie (Feb 13, 2007)

Brach's:
Maple Nut Goodies
Orange Slices
Jelly Beans


Bit-O-Honey

Snickers Almond
Whatchamacallits
All the White Chocolate Kisses varieties, especially the caramel
Payday

Coffee Nips

Zeros and Zagnuts...mmmms


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Personally, I hate gummies, but love Swedish and juju items. I find gummies to be less "sticky". Sure, they're chewy once they're in your mouth, but it's the sticky chewy stuff that'll pull out your fillings if you get the right ones.  I find them to be in the middle of the scale with gummy one one end and juju on the other.




LOL.. I lost fillings twice in my life - both times while eating Hot Tamales candy.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I like: 

Resse's Peanut Butter Cups
Dove Milk chocolate
Lindt truffles

When I was a kid I loved Runts, Gobstoppers, and Bubble Tape. I'm lucky I still have my teeth.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 14, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> LOL.. I lost fillings twice in my life - both times while eating Hot Tamales candy.




I lost fillings on milk duds and on red hot dollars. But I love both and can't give them up.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 14, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> LOL.. I lost fillings twice in my life - both times while eating Hot Tamales candy.



I used to have braces, and I had a weird bite rest on the back of my top front tooth, for my bottom teeth to hit, so as not to encourage my overbite, or something? I was eating a caramel apple sucker (yumm) and the caramel ripped that thing right off of my tooth.

After I got my braces off, I had a permanent retainer put in on my bottom front six teeth. At one of my parent's holiday parties for work they had a 10lb chocolate bar. It was probably an inch thick or more. When they chisled a piece off for me, I bit straight into it, and off came the retainer. I never had it replaced, and my bottom teeth are crooked now.


----------



## Friday (Feb 15, 2007)

After about the third filling I pulled out eating Black Cow suckers (a big chunk of chocolate covered caramel), my Mom wouldn't let me have them anymore. :doh:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Aren't sweedish fish just gummies? Like, gummy bears but bigger? My friend in highschool always wanted me to love them as much as she did, and... I never tried them because I thought they looked bleh.



Sweedish fish are how I quit smoking, lawd I had to of eaten about 8 pounds of them over the course of 2 months. They dont have the consistancy of a gummy bear, they are lovely however.


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wanna bite of my walnetto?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 19, 2007)

My kids and grandkids were at my house over the weekend to celebrate my birthday (though belated). One of the gifts they brought me was this "Goddess Gum" its "heaven scent" and the note below on the can says "Hellish Breath Be Gone!" It is "peaceful peppermint" flavor. I thought it was cute and wanted to share.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

Peanut Butter is the way to my heart
So Reese's peanut butter cups all the way.
I always eat the outside edges first then slowly eat the middle, you have to save the best part of it for last!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 25, 2007)

Ice Cubes used to be my favorite as a kid......you can still get them here in NJ, but they're usually hard to find.






Like their namesake, these silky smooth milk chocolate "ice cubes" are refreshing and literally melt away in your mouth as you savor them. German confectioners have proven with these bite-size cubes why they are considered some of the best chocolate makers in the world.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 25, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Ice Cubes used to be my favorite as a kid......you can still get them here in NJ, but they're usually hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were one my childhood favs too. I think the last time I saw them was about 15 years ago. They are so smooooooooooth.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> These were one my childhood favs too. I think the last time I saw them was about 15 years ago. They are so smooooooooooth.



I've never gotten these, but they're kind of everywhere around here. I think next time I see one I will get it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 25, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Ice Cubes used to be my favorite as a kid......you can still get them here in NJ, but they're usually hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were on my (long) list too. Love'm! They have them on eBay all the time (here's one listing.)


----------



## angel_love_ (Mar 3, 2007)

Cherry blossoms from Canada. the chocolate is about 1/4 inch thick and has coconut mixed in the chocolate. There mammoth in size,,,,About the size of 1 1/2 walnuts and I bite into it and let the liquid seep out on my tongue then fish the large cherry out with my tongue mmmmmmmmmmmmm. There heavenly and can knock your sweet tooth into the next millenium LOL

http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

With three brothers, I spent a lot of time at little league games as a girl, and ate a lot of candy from the concession stand. I remember some candies, but not their names. Anyone remember what they were called:

One was a long strip of paper with different colored dots of candy attached to them. You would peel off a dot and eat it.

Another was a flying saucer type of waver filled with balls of candy.

I think the other was called milk bottles. They were shaped like milk bottels, and had liquid in them. You would bit off the lid of the bottle and then drink the liquid.

Between them and the shoestring licorice that I would tie in knots then eat, I had more fun playing with my candy than watching my brothers in their games.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> With three brothers, I spent a lot of time at little league games as a girl, and ate a lot of candy from the concession stand. I remember some candies, but not their names. Anyone remember what they were called:
> 
> One was a long strip of paper with different colored dots of candy attached to them. You would peel off a dot and eat it.
> 
> ...



I remember them all (except the flying saucer thing). I think the candy dots were called...err...candy dots  Also called candy buttons, apparently.

I didn't like those. I prefered the candy necklaces. Remember those?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 3, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> My kids and grandkids were at my house over the weekend to celebrate my birthday (though belated). One of the gifts they brought me was this "Goddess Gum" its "heaven scent" and the note below on the can says "Hellish Breath Be Gone!" It is "peaceful peppermint" flavor. I thought it was cute and wanted to share.



I am not shitting you. Until I checked your profile a minute ago, I thought you were 19... 

(And I thought I was gonna get to call someone out about lying about their age. Thanks for spoiling my fun!  )


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am not shitting you. Until I checked your profile a minute ago, I thought you were 19...
> 
> (And I thought I was gonna get to call someone out about lying about their age. Thanks for spoiling my fun!  )



Me? 19? lol My "baby" turns 28 this Tuesday.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 3, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Me? 19? lol My "baby" turns 28 this Tuesday.



I have no idea why I thought that!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if my favorite has been posted yet.

Those bun's maple cluster bars. A second favorite is the vanilla. I only see them once in awhile--and I always wonder if they've been sitting there for years. SO GOOD! Why aren't these popular???


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I remember them all (except the flying saucer thing). I think the candy dots were called...err...candy dots  Also called candy buttons, apparently.
> 
> I didn't like those. I prefered the candy necklaces. Remember those?



I do remember the necklaces. I liked them too. You could wear them a while, them eat them. They were fun.


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2007)

Hershey's chocolate has saved my life more than once. My diabetic body ia a battleground! If the Lilly Army (insulin reaction) tries to overtake me, the Hershey Army sends a company of troops to handle the situation. I love chocolate, anyway, so what better reason could one have for indulging?
Dazed, But
Not Confused,
Edgar


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

imfree said:


> Hershey's chocolate has saved my life more than once. My diabetic body ia a battleground! If the Lilly Army (insulin reaction) tries to overtake me, the Hershey Army sends a company of troops to handle the situation. I love chocolate, anyway, so what better reason could one have for indulging?
> Dazed, But
> Not Confused,
> Edgar



I go to Hersehy Park each year. they have a chocolate tour. You ride in a car around as they show you how they make their chocolate. You smell the chocolate as you go through. At the end of the tour, you get a free sample. Then they dump you into a chocolate food court where you can buy as much as you want. I am in heaven when I go.


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> I go to Hersehy Park each year. they have a chocolate tour. You ride in a car around as they show you how they make their chocolate. You smell the chocolate as you go through. At the end of the tour, you get a free sample. Then they dump you into a chocolate food court where you can buy as much as you want. I am in heaven when I go.


 Hahaha!, Kathy, Great minds REALLY do think alike!
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I remember them all (except the flying saucer thing). I think the candy dots were called...err...candy dots  Also called candy buttons, apparently.
> 
> I didn't like those. I prefered the candy necklaces. Remember those?




Remember them, hell! I still wear them! I have a couple of tops (one bright pink, one peacock blue) that they coordinate well with. Nothing like accessorizing with sugar!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Remember them, hell! I still wear them! I have a couple of tops (one bright pink, one peacock blue) that they coordinate well with. Nothing like accessorizing with sugar!



Well the good news is that you are less likely to have a dirty neck than you were as a child.

At least I am assuming so.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well the good news is that you are less likely to have a dirty neck than you were as a child.
> 
> At least I am assuming so.



Depends where the neck has been.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Depends where the neck has been.



 .........


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 4, 2007)

I...have no pithy comeback to this. 

I was a fairly clean child, so relative dirtiness of neck never entered my mind. And my neck had been nowhere interesting lately.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 4, 2007)

angel_love_ said:


> Cherry blossoms from Canada. the chocolate is about 1/4 inch thick and has coconut mixed in the chocolate. There mammoth in size,,,,About the size of 1 1/2 walnuts and I bite into it and let the liquid seep out on my tongue then fish the large cherry out with my tongue mmmmmmmmmmmmm. There heavenly and can knock your sweet tooth into the next millenium LOL
> 
> http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/angel_love_er/slideshow?.dir=/dfce&.src=ph



Heeeeeeey..... who's knocking me where??


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2007)

Attention Swedish Fish Lovers!!!!

They had great big bags of Swedish Fish at Costco today, evidently y'all have lots of fellow fish lovers.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 7, 2007)

Friday said:


> Attention Swedish Fish Lovers!!!!
> 
> They had great big bags of Swedish Fish at Costco today, evidently y'all have lots of fellow fish lovers.



Bags? <perk> I've only seen boxes. Hmmm..... must... get... membership.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 7, 2007)

I love swedish fish, but I much prefer the small red ones to the larger ones in various colors.


So are the ones in Costco the little fish? If so I will dig out my membership card and go down this weekend.

Brenda


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 8, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Ice Cubes used to be my favorite as a kid......you can still get them here in NJ, but they're usually hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK I broke down and ordered some of these from an online candy store and though they are still good, they don't taste exactly how I remember them.
Oh the fond memories of childhood.....


----------

